# Calman 5



## eurovw89 (Feb 25, 2010)

Is there a list of supported displays that accepts autocal with Calman5?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes we do: http://store.spectracal.com/support/hardware-support.html


----------



## PE06MCG (Jul 30, 2012)

Calman 5 Enthusiast, Duo, Cheapo CCFL LCD. C6

Really getting to grips with this now and I particularly like the users workflows.

Latest attempt and results using Praz's Colorchecker.

Colorchecker really does its job in checking out the vulnerable areas throughout the Color Gamut.
Cyan results still showing on .jpeg so dE2000 of only 2.24 (I thought it would be worse because of my Panel Blue problems).
Everything else well below dE 1.

I don't think 125 calibration would improve the results?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

PE06MCG said:


> Calman 5 Enthusiast, Duo, Cheapo CCFL LCD. C6
> 
> Really getting to grips with this now and I particularly like the users workflows.
> 
> ...


A high density cube, could likely do a little bit better, but it would be a huge expense for a negligible difference.

If it was mine time and money, those results would certainly make me very happy. I wouldn't want to spend more money to add a cube.


----------



## PE06MCG (Jul 30, 2012)

Joel Barsotti said:


> A high density cube, could likely do a little bit better, but it would be a huge expense for a negligible difference.
> 
> If it was mine time and money, those results would certainly make me very happy. I wouldn't want to spend more money to add a cube.


Thank you very much for those comments.

I have to say your patient guidance through what has become a very user friendly software has allowed me to fine tune with ease.
What a magnificent tool Colorchecker is (thanks again for its inclusion), it seems to be the way any non expert (like me) can analyze where CMS calibration can be improved.
No need to have the ability to do a 125 calibration, just check your existing non Cube calibration and see how far out it is then tweaking (in my case via my DUO). 

I realise a lot depends on ones Display but I have learnt that changes to saturation patterns can make a massive change in linearity. 

Whilst my Panel's defects caused my initial curiosity about 75% patterns and to be fair CP's ACM indicated a better calibration could be done that way, the Calman 5 Colorchecker verifies this choice dramatically.


----------

